# Barium Sulfide and other fun stuff



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2011)

Another gorgeous flea market day! I pulled this from a box full of bottles and asked the price.. he said take the whole box for $10.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2011)

..so I did.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2011)

..some of the better ones:


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2011)

...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2011)

...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2011)

...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2011)

...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2011)

...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2011)

The problem is, they stink. I mean like I can't bring them in the house, they're relegated to the porch until I can clean them.. [:'(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow they are in good shape,dont breath any of that chit


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 16, 2011)

The McKesson is nice, you dont often see them with the labels.

 If you have any Eli Lilly in the batch they will sell well if they have a decent label.


----------



## epackage (Oct 16, 2011)

I think you might have overpaid ...[8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice grab bag (box) of finds Charlie...


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 17, 2011)

Agreed, Joe.  Those are nice.  No one says "Put up" anymore like on the blue "Anethol" bottle.  I think that's my favorite out of your bunch.  Is that Barium like the kind you have to swallow for a test?  Did you know Oil of Tansy was used as a form of birth control in the 18th century?  I don't know much else about it.  

 I love the glass stoppers, and labels.  Does the poison have any ridges or anything?  If not, maybe I actually _have _dug a poison before and not even known it!  Thanks for sharing.  Can we see some more?


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ..some of the better ones:


 
Amyl Valerate

 It sounds like it would have something to do with Valerian, doesn't it?  The link does refer to it as a sedative.

 This one (Anethol) is cool, as it relates to Absinthe.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 17, 2011)

I was looking up the Oil of Tansy and it contains Thujone, the active ingredient in Absinthe.  Maybe there is some loose association with this collection and Absinthe?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Laur, if oil of Tansy had Absinthe in it , I would have figured it was a fertility drug instead of birth control! []Some pretty potent cocktails. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for the responses, folks!
 Laur, the Barium Sulfide is actually quite poisonous, if I were to expose the contents to water, I'd likely revoke the breathing privileges of myself, the lovely missus, Zoe, Ani, Niteynite and Alice in one retarded maneuver. Barium Sulf_ate_ on the other hand is what they give you for tests.. 
 They're beginning to smell a little better today, I'm airing them out on the balcony and will endeavor to clean them on Wednesday.. the pics above are all that's worth showing for now.. to be honest I don't even want to touch them, I had 'stinky hands' all yesterday and evening, despite several soapy scrubbings down!
 Many of them still have stuff in them and the labels are obliterated, so I'm gonna be kinda careful with em..


----------



## Gromit0299 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ahhh, flea markets.  I haven't had time to get to one in awhile.  That and I can't wait to get to some auctions.  

 While I haven't collected anything terribly old yet, I am definitely drawn to poisons.  I think poisons are at the top of my list, second is target balls (which, good luck with that, eh?) and then flasks. 

 Those are a GREAT find, IMO.  For ten bucks?  Are you willing to part with any of them?  []


----------

